# Intel Report: New S3 and RS 3 + Potential for America... Worthy Successor to B5?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Yesterday our first Intel Report on the A3 touched on Audi of America's current thinking in regards to the A3 Sportback and the proposed scenario by Audi's American management that the Sportback come over as an alternative fuel only drivetrain. Efficiency is important to Audi and this scenario would help use a different body style to help make more of a point. Fortunately for driving enthusiasts, performance is also important to Audi and today's report focuses more on the company's vaunted S and RS models.

During our conversation in Geneva, Audi of America boss Johan de Nysschen wouldn't outright confirm the S3 and RS 3 for America, but he did reveal that he and his product management team are in favor of both models and actively working on both projects. And though he didn't say it outright, the focus here is the sedan.

* Full Story *


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

good god yes!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Oh man. This is pure awesome. I just bought a TT RS to get my hands on the sexy 2.5 5-Cyl turbo, but in my heart I really wanted the RS3 hatch in the USA. 

This sedan is SUPER hot, but I would much rather have a hatch or the sportback from yesterday's report (if I can't get a hatch).

Now I just have to figure out how in the heck I'll convince my wife that we need another car in a few years. It's not going to be easy... The TTRS was definitely tough.

Honestly this is a great car. Hopefully it comes in around the 49k mark offering something WAY better than a subaru or a mitsubishi around that price point. Honestly the hot AWD car segment is underserved in my opinion.

But if I had to guess at prices:
A3 Sedan: ~35k
S3: ~49k
RS3: ~55k

Ideally the prices would be
S3: 45k (Steal subaru/mitsu sales)
RS3: 49k

Also in case Mr. de Nysschen is reading, I'll gladly take one. #WantAnRS3

EDIT: ALSO PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE offer DSG and 6-speed manual for S3/RS3 :thumbup:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

This concept is sexy as hell. Nice work Fourtitude. How epic would a small wagon RS3 be though with this look. omg...

Very nice though, I would make an exception for a sedan IF this was it...


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Here, let me help...hopefully this is ok to post. Just need to have some photoshop the front clip with the new one from the RS4 and I think it would be something close.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

oh god yes please


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Love the RS3 models, see them quite a bit running around town here in Stuttgart. I can't wait to order either A/S/RS3 model when I move back to the U.S. in about 2 more years


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I think the RS3 could very much be my next car of choice! Love the work done on the sedan. That would be my choice in a manual transmission.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

Bring it ! We need to get a petition going to bring the RS3 jsut like the guys did to get the TTRS here!


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd put a deposit on it right now if Audi would confirm this car!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

MOTIONblur said:


> I'd put a deposit on it right now if Audi would confirm this car!


x2

I _really _love the way they look in red, even the 2013 S4 looks really nice in it. And yeah, even though it's "arrest me red," I feel like it just fits so well with the overall styling.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

MOTIONblur said:


> I'd put a deposit on it right now if Audi would confirm this car!


No thanks. I would need to know MSRP and when it would be here. The deposit held for years, hoping for a reasonable price isn't for me.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

the article suggest that Audi would use a hotted version of the 2.0T at around 260 HP. Audi really needs to step up the game in the engine bay. Paying extra for an S3 so that it can keep up with the basest engine available in the BMW 1/3 series is not a good marketing ploy. A proper S3 should be pushing around 280-300 HP to raise eyebrows.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

FractureCritical said:


> the article suggest that Audi would use a hotted version of the 2.0T at around 260 HP. Audi really needs to step up the game in the engine bay. Paying extra for an S3 so that it can keep up with the basest engine available in the BMW 1/3 series is not a good marketing ploy. A proper S3 should be pushing around 280-300 HP to raise eyebrows.


 The intel we have at this point is obviously early and hopefully subject to change. We're always hoping for more power. The 3 series may not be the best comparison because it's a much bigger car, but your argument about the 1-series makes a good point. The 135 should be a target for S3.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

At this point I'm just hoping that we get a drivetrain combination that includes a 6-speed manual and quattro - and a release date sooner than two years from now. ;-)


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The 3 series may not be the best comparison because it's a much bigger car, but your argument about the 1-series makes a good point


 I consider the 3 series to be a very compact sedan (much more so than an A4). The A3 sedan will be significantly smaller than the current 3 series??


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

If it ends up costing the roughly the same as a 3 series than it would be a direct competitor for me. I also don't consider the 1 series because it is 2 door with limited space. Won't the S3 be considerable bigger than the 1 series, at least between the 1 and 3 series? Is it even possible to carry 4 normally sized people in the 2 door 1 series for more than a short trip?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Chimera said:


> I consider the 3 series to be a very compact sedan (much more so than an A4). The A3 sedan will be significantly smaller than the current 3 series??


 Yes, the A3 sedan will be significantly smaller than the 3 series. 

The length of the A3 sedan is approx. 174 inches, whereas the 3 series, Jetta VI, and C class sedan are all about 182 inches. The A4 is about 185 inches, if I remember correctly. 

By the way, the current A4 is not a compact sedan anymore, it is a mid-size. In addition, the 3 series, Jetta VI, and C class are at the very upper end borderline of being a compact. They are getting extremely close to a mid-size. 

The A3 sedan's size is just right for a compact sedan, like the old B5 A4 and the older 3 series sedan.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Not quite worthy successor...here in North America anyway. 

Coming from the B5 S4, it was the greatest car I ever owned...PERIOD. Not for what Audi had provided me, but for what I was able to mold it into. 

The only thing that will raise my eyebrow as a worthy successor is this and only this... 

S3 2.5 TFSI - detuned or smaller turbos, whatever you want to accomplish this...250-300 hp the potential is a REQUIREMENT 

RS3 2.5 TFSI - 350-400hp - you are calling me crazy I know, but that's what BMW said when Audi answered their M3 with a S4 producing the same power, then said :wave: and created this work of art


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

Rudy_S4 said:


> Not quite worthy successor...here in North America anyway.
> 
> Coming from the B5 S4, it was the greatest car I ever owned...PERIOD. Not for what Audi had provided me, but for what I was able to mold it into.
> 
> ...


 QFT!:thumbup:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/04/16/amg-fettled-mercedes-benz-a-class-caught-testing/

Ahhh, more competition. Love it! Here's to hoping it comes to the US (As Well.)

*Note the mention on the article about the RS3, Golf R and potential new 135 Hatch.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*an RS3 render*

I totally agree. the B5 A4 is the spiritual template for this car. Dear Audi, please make an RS3 as similar to the concept car as possible.... ok maybe a little more power, It is an RS 

Here are two photo-edits i did at lunch using the A3 concept from Geneva, and the new RS Q3 from Beijing. If it looks like this, I'll take mine in Sepang Blue with the Titanium Package

First would be a "base" RS 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7092319377/in/photostream/lightbox/

Second would be an RS3 Plus with Ti Package. I made the sideblades on the lower rocker panel grey/Carbon Fiber as well to mimic the Matte lowers of a B5 A4. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7092319485/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

djdub said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2012/04/16/amg-fettled-mercedes-benz-a-class-caught-testing/
> 
> Ahhh, more competition. Love it! Here's to hoping it comes to the US (As Well.)
> 
> *Note the mention on the article about the RS3, Golf R and potential new 135 Hatch.


more bait and switch just like audi:

"According to AMG boss Ola Källenius, the upcoming A-Class AMG will feature the brand's AWD when it finally reaches the market in 2013. However, the news is hardly going to inspire our US based readers as there are no plans to bring the model across the Atlantic.

http://www.worldcarfans.com/112041643433/awd-coming-to-mercedes-amg-a-class


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

So uh, now that this forum is starting to come back to life...I'll just uh, leave this here...:thumbup:

http://www.bangkokpost.com/auto/autopreview/289589/audi-q3-rs-preview

To be honest with you...I'd rock the ever livin' sh*&%^@#$ outta this.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*RS3*

Think i finally found the right way to link for Flickr. Full size availible on the flickr page if you want Hope you enjoy! 



















As I said before. AUDI USA, I'll take a Titanium Plus.


----------



## atomic1125 (May 31, 2001)

If they can keep the S3 price point around 45k and the RS3 price point below 60 I think there'll be a hell of a market. (including myself!)


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

atomic1125 said:


> If they can keep the S3 price point around 45k and the RS3 price point below 60 I think there'll be a hell of a market. (including myself!)


 The S4 is $47k so there needs to be a decent-sized cost delta between them and while they can make the S4 more expensive, I think they'll sell more by keeping it the same price and making the S3 closer to $40k. That'll follow their philosophy of wanting to really boost up sales. It's like when Subway went to their $5 footlong subs...they lost a buck or two but made that up in sheer volume. 

The RS3 can then be $50k. :thumbup:


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

*Dont know how true*

Hey guys, dont know how much weight this hold, but being over here in Germany and being a service member they offer car sales for us on Audi, VW, Toyota, BMW, Porsche, etc. You get the drift, either way; I requested a quote from Auto Exchange (military car sales who specializes in sales for Audi, VW) for a 2013 A3 and was passed on this information when I replied to the original quote in regards to the 2013 model. Seeing that orders placed with them are custom factory built cars and not cars already built sitting on the lot and working directly with the factory I figured it might hold some weight. 



> On the American side of things, what we’ve been told is that the A3 model year for 2013 will be a short one. This makes sense as we’ve all heard that the A3 sedan will be rolled out in late 2012.
> 
> In terms of the hatchback (Sportback) I’ve been hearing that maybe an S3 might be released alongside the sedan, but I’ve heard nothing definitive.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Interesting. I know first priority on Sportback will be hybrid or alternative fuel, but maybe they'll do performance too with the body style federalized.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont think Audi will ever be able to build a worthy Successor to the B5. The B5 chassis is still the best "modern" chassis Audi has ever built. It was a mix of old school german (1996 A4's used Audi B3 door handles) and new technology in the form of much beefier suspension. 

If the S3 does come with a 2.5 TFSI I will probably be in line for one (regardless of price) but I really want them to put this motor into something longitudinal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> I dont think Audi will ever be able to build a worthy Successor to the B5. The B5 chassis is still the best "modern" chassis Audi has ever built. It was a mix of old school german (1996 A4's used Audi B3 door handles) and new technology in the form of much beefier suspension.
> 
> If the S3 does come with a 2.5 TFSI I will probably be in line for one (regardless of price) but I really want them to put this motor into something longitudinal.


 The engine placement in the MQB suggest better balance but I'd still feel better if I knew they'd planned a sport diff too. That made a HUGE difference in handling for the B-chassis.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The engine placement in the MQB suggest better balance but I'd still feel better if I knew they'd planned a sport diff too. That made a HUGE difference in handling for the B-chassis.


 What I think would have been amazing from what we know about B chassis modifying (specifically B5) would be the 0B4 Gearbox (B8 S4) in the B5 A4/S4...moves everything back around 100mm which is perfect for an extra cylinder. 

n.b. off topic I know


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Someone with a spare 2.5 TFSI engine needs to do that.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

http://youtu.be/8h_IcLn4JSg 

5:45 

Safe to say we are getting it? Certainly hope so.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Ok, sign me up! 

Not too hopeful... Lately Audi has been too heavy and too expensive... I've got a B5 and a B6, and they are getting long in the tooth.. Come on Audi, make something I want to buy and can afford! Even a detuned 2.5 would be fine - I can always pump it up like my B6


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Starting to get stoked! Here's to hoping that the rumors are true! The new Sportback pictures are hot!!! :thumbup::heart:


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

I'll take the S3 please! 


https://www.facebook.com/AudiS32013?ref=ts


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

RS3 VS M3 GTR
http://www.youtube.com/embed/9-Zcn-9jjlA


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

spinnetti said:


> ....Lately Audi has been too heavy and too expensive........make something I want to buy and can afford! ....


What is the point if they enter a lower price point? Why not just choose a VW model?


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

*HOLY. MOTHER. OF. GOD.* was that RS3 stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Abt chip and springs according to the YouTube post.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

xgarage said:


> RS3 VS M3 GTR
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/9-Zcn-9jjlA


I think it's like anything, good driver and...

Genesis Coupe 2.0T (putting down 300whp) vs Godzilla on Road America
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8kes9BDTP0


Regardless goes to show my point, the S3 should have a detuned 2.5T


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Abt chip and springs according to the YouTube post.


Man, just loved the way the car sounded and moved on the track.... just added chipped RS3 to my bucket list!!!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

What a danger to himself and others around him! :what:

Almost losing it several times because he's bouncing in his seat like a rag doll. 
Why wear a Helmet and sit in your seat in your beach outfit? 
Flashing like a loon coming up on Flugplatz while behind the Porsche (Not done while it's a tourist fahrt). 
Childish wave coming out of Adenauer Forst to the BMW driver. (I bet the BMW driver let him by just to save himself from being rear-ended by super cool RS3 dude). 
Then not slowing down when there is a car in the wall at Breitscheid (that's why the Golf slowed down!!!). 
Almost getting caught out by understeer in Brunchen... TWICE :facepalm: 
Being the cool pro RS3 dude he is, he's even got time to give a victory sign to probably his fans. :wave: 
And than putting up his finger like he'd won an actual race. 
Let's open a bottle of Moët!

Xbox clowns like that are the reason the Ring is closed several hours a day after yet another accident. And then people on youtube are commending him on his "PRO" drive... Come on!!! He's no Pro, he just hasn't run out of luck yet.

And no, I'm not a pissed-off BMW guy.


http://savethering.org


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

^I don't know if it was all that bad, other than not slowing where the GTI had.



xgarage said:


> RS3 VS M3 GTR
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/9-Zcn-9jjlA


Classic driving in the rear view mirror by the BMW driver. Thought he was going to lose it.

Disliked the amount of under steer in the Audi, but it is what it is.


----------

